# Another "wow" story



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Christmas morning, my daughter shows up and says,

"So, you know the hoarder guy up the street from us", (no I nodded my head). "Well apparently he died or something and there cleaning his house out, and while driving by I saw this sticking out the garbage and I thought you may like it cuz it looks like those stupid cars you collect downstairs."

She reaches in her bag and pulls out 2 carded speedline sets and says "I know its dumb, and it's not your real xmas gift, but here."


Reposted clearer pictures


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and the wackiness, she said she drove by and saw them and said to herself, I should stop and grab them......well, if their there after college I'll grab them.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Amazing, Ed!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jackpot!
a daughter with a good eye and sense enough to explore. 
why aren't you out there digging through the rest of it? 
LOL
Merry Christmas.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice! Helps to train them right. Merry Christmas!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alpink said:


> jackpot!
> a daughter with a good eye and sense enough to explore.
> why aren't you out there digging through the rest of it?
> LOL
> Merry Christmas.


She got it out the garbage last wednesday. This wednesday I will be driving by to check it out. But you know that never works.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

What a fine kid you raised......


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

NICE


Rob


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

looks cool...but I do not know what those are...I feel lost....lol


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yowza! merry christmas! 

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would be watching the house and make every effort to speak with someone in case there are more.

Great Find.

Boosted


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Forget the cars, be glad you have a daughter willing to go to college.




PS..... I really did not mean the forget the cars part.
Blue


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool story Ed!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

"He must have been some kind of pervert because there were a bunch of boxes that said Vibrator on them, I didn't touch those" ha That is pretty cool, I'm dying to know what else was in the trash now.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> "So, you know the hoarder guy up the street from us"


If the neighbors could see our "playrooms", I'll bet they would think the same of us!!! LOL

Joe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Christmas morning, my daughter shows up and says,
> 
> "So, you know the hoarder guy up the street from us", (no I nodded my head). "Well apparently he died or something and there cleaning his house out, and while driving by I saw this sticking out the garbage and I thought you may like it cuz it looks like those stupid cars you collect downstairs."
> 
> She reaches in her bag and pulls out 2 carded speedline sets and says "I know its dumb, and it's not your real xmas gift, but here."


ED,
Can i get close up of the formula 1`s don`t think i saw these i am making some scrach builts with little motors.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> If the neighbors could see our "playrooms", I'll bet they would think the same of us!!! LOL
> 
> Joe


Yeah, my basement is getting pretty bad, LOL...

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> Yeah, my basement is getting pretty bad, LOL...
> 
> --rick


That's why I've really moved away from "lots" or track sets from the Bay or elsewhere just because you get the 2-3 things you want from the lot and lots of "eh" it starts getting out of hand so sometimes for my own sanity I'll cough up the couple extra bucks just to get what I want and only that instead of what I want, A pile of 9" turns with broken tabs, A few Ideal TCR cars with no tires, etc.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Your kid is driving??????


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my daughter is 21.

Seth is 9.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to see someone rescued them. Nice to get a assist once in awhile.

Congrats and I hope you can dig out some more trophy's.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sidejobjon said:


> ED,
> Can i get close up of the formula 1`s don`t think i saw these i am making some scrach builts with little motors.
> Thanks SJJ


cleaned the plastic a bit


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> Good to see someone rescued them. Nice to get a assist once in awhile.
> 
> Congrats and I hope you can dig out some more trophy's.


I guess this is sad for me to think this way. But we just had Hurricane Sandy.
How many Slots & sets got dumped for the last fifty years in storms & floods?
SJJ


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sidejobjon said:


> ED,
> Can i get close up of the formula 1`s don`t think i saw these i am making some scrach builts with little motors.
> Thanks SJJ


Hey SJJ, I dunno exactly what kind of pics you want, but these are Auroras that I have picked up in my travels over the years. I figure you can see them better out of the package. Let me know if you need better shots...










--rick


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Ed & Rick,
Thanks i was looking for bodies for these.
SJJ


----------

